
Dragon: A distributed graph query engine - s4chin
https://code.facebook.com/posts/1737605303120405/
======
biot
The article doesn't say, but presumably this hasn't (yet) been open sourced?

~~~
s4chin
No, it hasn't yet.

------
mikecb
How does this compare with Pregel? And weren't facebook using Giraph?

~~~
adsharma
Pregel is for batch processing. Dragon is used for real time queries.

